# New Cumberland Dam on YouTube



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

There have been quite a few videos posted in the last year of anglers fishing the New Cumberland Dam. I've fished this site quite a few times with mixed results. Best time being around 20 years ago.... a lot of white bass, hybrids, sauger and walleye mixed in with crappie. Mostly white bass. I normally fished from the rocks and cast along the wall... I don't like standing high up top and casting off the wall. Lol. However, all the videos I've watched, that's what everyone is doing... I've done, but don't like it.

I use to do just fine from the rocks, but skunked the last few times I've made that dreaded long walk and have gave up on this dam. Is the only way to get into them now is standing on the wall and casting far into the locks?

I've always done well with minnows, rooster tails and twister tails. The youtube videos, gulp minnows was the bait of choice.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Standing on the wall and casting to the lock seems to be the only way to get into fish there. I pers know one of the video makers who consistently does well, but I cant seem to have any luck. Hiked in 2x in the past yr after hes had epic days there and I got shut out. About ready to give up on there. The hike on a pretty may morning isnt so bad.. untill u get skunked, lol.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I do well on the ohio side inside the locking wall from about February through April. Walleye, sauger, saugeyes when its colder... then the smallmouth move in closer to April. After that, it's feast or famine at best until October rolls around.
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

